# You Tube video of my UTV plow machine



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Very well done,I'm looking forward to seeing videos of it plow.I was unaware that Special Forces were using them,It some how makes it even neater.Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

wow that thing is set up. i dont think you missed one thing.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Man is that thing sweet, it wouldn't even be like work plowing with that setup. Very nice job.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

That is Awsome!!!! Good Job, I cant to see some video's of it in action!!!


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank's joesno, I tried but you know how these things are, they are never ending.


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks guy's for all the comments. I will get that action video up as soon as the clouds open up and bless us will some frozen stuff. (fingers crossed)


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

How do you like the spreader you have? Does it work well for spreading salt?


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

ALC, 
the spreader in awesome. This is the add for it. 
http://www.spintechspreaders.com/products/profile/100-lb-broadcast-spreader


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

nice machine


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Merrimacmill.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice machine, but where is the cab!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm very impressed with your setup and the time you spent getting it that way. Good Luck this winter.


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Shane, I think a cab would cause too many vision issues when plowing at night when it is snowing. We have been plowing with 4 wheelers for 11 years and we are use to being out in the elements. We have good Gortec cloths, boots, hats and gloves and believe it or not we just don't get cold. If it is extremely cold we will slip on a helmet with a face shield.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks. That's the one I was looking at. I like the fact that it stops material flow when off.


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Dave, we are hoping for the best.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Also, does it get a lot of salt thrown at the back of the UTV? It looks like you have a shield behind it like a rubber flap.


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Greg, It does a little bit. I mainly put it there because this Teryx is new with only 10 hrs. on it and I don't want it to rot away on me. Yes it is a piece of rubber I mounted there to keep it off the machine. Good eye!


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Man, that is an awesome setup. Keep us posted on how it works, and how the Teryx holds up. I'm thinking about going to a UTV in the next couple years, and I want one that will plow and hold up to all the abuse.


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

I will do that Dave.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Pa Pa Dragger,

I've watched that video a couple of times now, and I continue to be amazed at how well you thought all that stuff out. That modification where you added the plow controller to the shifter is really cool! 

I guess the only concern I would have is how the charging system and that small battery will hold up with all those accessories being used. Have you considered a two battery setup?


----------



## jason9696 (Nov 28, 2008)

Really nice setup, couldn't help but wonder what the truck was in the background?
Looks like a mid-90's full-size Chevy on bags? Any pics?


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Dave, thanks for the comments, I appreciate that. The setup I have on batteries is the stock battery runs all the stock acc. headlights and tail lights etc. and the second battery, the Odyssey deep cycle battery will run the plow and salter. I have plowed my shop gravel drive and the stock charging system has kept them both charged.


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Jason, That is my personal truck 89 Silverado body dropped on bags. here is a link to my my space page, it has alot of pics. Thanks

http://www.myspace.com/spankinbottom


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

Amazing,. i left a nice long comment on your video  that is the most impressive utv in teh planet. but one recomendation is: buy better lights. budget obv isnt an issue, so why not spend a bit of cash on some nice leds. i can give you all the info you need. my lights cost about 350...and trust me, you pay for what you get. i had those cheap ebay lights also. after about a week, they started to not work. and you dont need those big switch boxes with the name brands. but anyways, you ahve a very excellent designed utv, and hope the best this winter.

Carver


----------



## jason9696 (Nov 28, 2008)

Pa Pa Dragger - Just had a chance to check out the truck and damn, it looks like as much thought went into that as your plow rig! I have to say, it was a little hard to concentrate on the truck when that model is in front of it.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sweet machine... Now fabricate a cab w/ heat to keep you toasty on those sub zero days


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

All those goodies and no CAB !!!! BRRRRRRR !!!!!


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

all said and done how much did it cost you?


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Carver60, thanks again for the comments, and the info on the strobes. Yea, I just bought this thing 2 months ago and I am lucky to have installed what is on it.LOL Time was an issue and I am still working on finishing up the new trailer to haul it and we are supposed to have snow on Tue.  Jason,That's funny. Glad you liked it (and her), thanks. Waynesnow, the Teryx I bought new, left over 08. I drove up to WI. and got it because the dealer had the best price. Saved about $1,000 from what the local dealer wanted. Paid $6900 for it, plow was $3,000, salter was $300, clutch upgrades about $600, Acc., 2nd battery , onboard charger and everything else probably another $800. I have alot of other customers I could pick up where I plow but I did not take them on because I could not get to them in a timely manner. I am hoping with this machine and the 72" plow I will be able to take on more jobs Thank's.


----------



## Rubberducky700 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pa Pa Dragger, I enjoyed the video of the Teryx and know it will work great for you. I am new to this site but have been plowing for 10 years or so with compact utility tractors atv's and I can assure you I would be privileged to have this rig sitting in my shop. Very nice work on everything, I can tell you work on customs as know how to work with the elements also. Good luck and can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you RubberDucky for the kind comments. I will get that video up as soon as I can. The snow so far this season has avoided my area. Oh well, It will snow sooner or later!


----------

